# Trinity color presets



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

does anyone know the presets for color of trinity??? I want the color but want to try different kernels like faux and lean...I'm running black bean rom


----------



## ericstntonn (Aug 21, 2012)

Just download trickster mod and it has the trinity preset already but it won't look perfect like Trinity cuz it isn't baked in but its better than nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Assuming it has morfic's contrast interface, you can get the same colors on kernels other than trinity AFAIK. The settings are: color multiplier - R135 G135 B214, gamma - all at zero, contrast - -24.


----------

